# Big Party



## tykenn28 (Jul 8, 2015)

Hey everyone!! Looking at the dates on these threads I can see this isn't a real busy forum but hopefully I'll get some good feedback. I just built a 250 gallon RF smoker that we finished last month now I've been asked to cook for a very large party. I've cooked for some large parties but I prepared everything on multiple grills smokers. So what I'm asking is have any of you cooked several pork butts on your RF smokers? I'm probably looking at cooking 10-12, 8-10# pork butts for pulled pork. I'm just curious if I could get some help on a rough timeframe fro cooking all this meat.


----------



## sasquatch (Jul 13, 2015)

I'd say to give yourself a good 11-13 hours ....as long as you can maintain your temps ...should be around 11 hours .....keep a lot foil at hand, and juice and wrap for the last hour ....should be golden !! Good luck !!


----------

